# Bootssitz



## rainer1962 (25. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leutz,
da gibt es einen Bootssitz der fürs vertikalfischen top ist, man hat ein Zwischenstück um die Sitzhöhe zu verstellen, die grundplatte wird am Boot verschraubt (in meinem Fall auf der Holzsitzbank des Eisennachen), der Sitz selbst und der Adapter sind portabel. Der Adapter ist eine Art Rohr das auf den fest verschraubten Sockel gesteckt wird, auf diesen Adapter wiederum kommt der Sitz, welcher sich um 360 Grad drehen lässt. Mein problem ist jetzt
ich habe den Sitz in keinem Shop gefunden, weiß jamand wer die vertreibt????


----------



## Finne 23 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Hallo!
Guck mal unter www.pike-attack.de. Da müsstest fündig werden! Oder bei EBAY.


----------



## rainer1962 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

thanks finne
pike attac hat das teil#6


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Finde ich pers. viel zu teuer.....

Wir haben, vorerst prov., auch Drehsitze aufs Boot gebaut.
http://img250.*ih.us/img250/3377/img4027vn8.jpg

Für höhneverstellbaren Stuhlfuß plus Stuhl haben wir 85 Euro gelöhnt. Der Stuhl wird einfach aus dem Stuhlfuß gezogen und schon kann keiner mehr in die Versuchung kommen, etwas zu klauen.

Ahso...Drehteller gabs für nen 10er

Ich kann Dir gerne die Adresse des Versenders geben.....


----------



## Finne 23 (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Kein Ding! Lieber einmal etwas investieren dann hat man länger was von!
Petri Heil und strammes Seil#h


----------



## herrm (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

http://www.eggers.nl/
rainer schau mal hier.
da habe ich meine auch her.


----------



## herrm (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

bei pike kostet ein stuhl 71.-€
bei eggers 75.-€ zwei


----------



## honeybee (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*



herrm schrieb:


> bei pike kostet ein stuhl 71.-€



Da haste aber noch keinen höhenverstellbaren Stuhlfuß und keinen Drehteller dabei..

Bei http://outboards.de/ kostet ein gut gepolsteter Stuhl (von Allpa), klappbar, so wie auf dem Bild....55 Euronen. Ein höhneverstellbarer Stuhlfuß 30 Euronen und der Drehteller wie gesagt 10 Euronen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Ich denke, das eher sowas gefragt ist:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/product/standard-item.jsp?id=0001707010450a&navCount=26&podId=0001707&parentId=cat21336&masterpathid=&navAction=push&cmCat=MainCatcat21276-cat21336&catalogCode=IH&rid=&parentType=index&indexId=cat21336&hasJS=true
wo man die Sitzplatte in die Platte direkt einsetzen kann oder eben mit nem zwischenstück.
Gibt da auch noch andere versionen von anderen herstellern.

Der Pfosten bei Pike-attack ist für ne Ruderbank oft schon in der unteren Position viel zu hoch. 

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Zanderfänger (25. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Rainer, bei raven.nl und Angel Domaene spottbillig. :m


----------



## rainer1962 (26. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

nochmal zu verständniss...
der untere teil (Bodenplatte) wird fest angeschraubt (auf die Sitzbank),
fürs fahren soll dann da einfach der Stuhl draufgesteckt werden, zum fischen soll dann die Verlängerung rein, wenn ich heimgehe müsste ich bis auf die Bodenplatte alles mitnehmen können, 
Allpa hat sowas im Programm, kann es auf deren Homepage aber nicht wirklich finden,
bei outboards finde ich es auch nicht, Cabelas hat mit dem Swivl-EZE Programm das durchaus, ist halt ein Prob, wenn es nicht so wäre wie ich mir vorgestellt habe
Angeldomäne hat das System auch, aber die "Verlängerung" nicht (zum im Shop).
Bei Eggers isses drin, weiß aber net wirklich was da zusammenpasst


----------



## Nordlicht (11. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

@ Rainer
Ich suche das Teil auch aber ich konnte es auch bei pike-attack
nicht in der Version von der letzten Rute und Rolle Ausgabe (Seite 26) mit versenkbaren Halter fürs Rohr finden #d
Kann da noch einer weiterhelfen |kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (12. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

hi
Ich habe das Modell von Angel Domäne.Und habe das mit einer Schnellwechselung(Sitz ist Portable) auf einen alten Bürostuhl gebaut,Sitzbank runter dann die die Rollen vom Bürostuhl abgeschraubt die 6 Füße begradigt neuen Sitz mit Halterung drauf gebaut,und fertig ist der höhenverstellbare 360grad Stuhl,der auch mal umgestellt werden kann.

lg


----------



## Nordlicht (13. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Ich möchte den Stuhlhalter so wie in der R & R im Boden unter den (noch recht schmutzigen #t ) Matten versenken.
Ich habe auch schon bei R & R und bei Allpa nach Händlern gefragt...ohne Antwort


----------



## rainer1962 (13. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Nordlicht...
falls du diesbez. was hörst, gib mal bescheid, andersrum mache ich das natürlich genauso...#h


----------



## Nordlicht (13. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

@ rainer
Geht seine Gang...ich bleibe hart am Ball |evil:


----------



## Nordlicht (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

@ rainer

Habe was gefunden http://www.bootshalle.dynaccess.de/4DACTION/web_artikel/17191ba/577530
Sieh mal unter Bootssitz nach...logisch oder :m


----------



## rainer1962 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

nordlicht,
danke für den Link, aber der istt, wenn ich es richtig sehe auch nur zum festen Einbau gedacht oder???


----------



## Nordlicht (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Sieht mir eigentlich aus wie der aus der Zeitung |kopfkrat

Wollte da eben anrufen und nachfragen....kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer


----------



## rainer1962 (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Sieht mir eigentlich aus wie der aus der Zeitung |kopfkrat
> 
> Wollte da eben anrufen und nachfragen....kein Anschluss unter dieser Nummer


 

schöm wärs wenn er das ist..


----------



## Nordlicht (23. November 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Ich bleibe am Ball,du kannst es auch hier http://www.boote-forum.de/showthread.php?t=42650
sehen.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Gesagt getan....
Nur einen anderen Sitz habe ich lieber genommen....iss weicher am Po |rolleyes


----------



## honeybee (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Glühstrumpf....die Allpasitze sind echt ihr Geld wert.


----------



## Nordlicht (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Wird Zeit das es Ende Februar wird und ich ihn auf seine Haltbarkeit testen kann 
Ich bin ja bald fertig mit dem Boot, nur noch neue Schaltpaneele einbauen,Ölwechsel, Fischfinder einbauen, schrubben bis der Arzt kommt, Antifouling malen, Namenszüge dran kleben, Rutenhalter anbauen....schon FERTIG #:
Ach ja bis auf Radio einbauen, Laptop seeklar machen.........:g


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Hört sich zwar nach Arbeit aber trotzdem gut an.


----------



## Carphunter 76 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Danke, honeybee, ich werde mir den gleichen Stuhl, wie ihr kaufen. Den müsste man dann noch feststellen können, so dass er sich überhauptnicht mehr bewegt, dann kann man auch drauf Rudern, das wäre dann echt top !^^


----------



## honeybee (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Kann man.....

Kann man aber auch mit Drehteller......denn so easy wie ein Bürodrehstuhl sind die nicht.
Ansonsten lässte eben den Drehteller weg und hast einen starren Stuhl

Den Drehteller kannste leider so nicht fixieren...........


----------



## hans 58 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

So schön, wie die Sitze auch aussehen, an Oberdeck fest montiert habe ich meine Bedenken.

Bei Booten ohne Kajüte ist mir ein Sitz ohne Polsterung lieber.

Das so ein Sitz bei Wind und Wetter Wasser zieht, ist selbst für mich nachvollziehbar, und die Tips der Verkäufer, die Nähte mit Impregnierspray zu behandeln, ist auf Dauer nicht wohl nicht praktikabel.

Ich habe mich deshalb für einen ungepolsterten Kunststoffsitz entschieden,
Wetterfest, durch einfaches Abreiben trocken, was will der Angler mehr:q


----------



## hans 58 (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*



> Den Drehteller kannste leider so nicht fixieren...........



Klar kann man das:g

Kostet nur "etwas" mehr|uhoh:


----------



## hans 58 (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

http://www.marine-discounter.de/shop/start.php

unter Bootsstühle/Stuhlfüße sollte man fündig werden.


----------



## Nordlicht (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Für offene Boot denke ich auch das Sitze ohne Bezüge auf jeden Fall besser sind.
Wenn das Salzwasser die Bezüge nicht auffrisst dann macht es irgendwann das UV Licht oder die Chemie vom ewigen abwischen und polieren.


----------



## schuppig13 (10. Februar 2009)

*AW: Bootssitz*

hallo,
kann ich mir bei eggers die stühle auch online bestellen?? verschicken die nach deutschland?? 
und hat der stuhl hier nen eingebauten drehkranz??

http://www.eggers.nl/index.php?page=bootstoelen&pid=27


----------



## pilzaxel (15. August 2012)

*AW: Bootssitz*

Hi,
 kannst Du mir mal die Adi schicken?

gruß

Axel


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (16. August 2012)

*AW: Bootssitz*

@Pilzaxel: schau dir mal das VÖ-Datum v.d. Beitrag an....


----------

